# Rapidshare downloads



## Curious Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

Use flashget 1.71 (latest version) as your default download manager with browser integration & download any rapidshare link with a very good speed with resume option (tested)


----------



## siriusb (Aug 17, 2005)

Shud be in the s/w reviews section.


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 18, 2005)

Curious Guest
no it is not working  test before u post again this type of things

i have downloaded flashget on dial up and then installed 
i mean resume support is not working
thanks


----------



## Curious Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

Resume support is working  in my broadband connection.I have tested twice before posting.
Thanks


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 18, 2005)

guys best thing is go for free download manager. it always works. no probs there


----------



## thegame_rulez (Aug 18, 2005)

raasm287 said:
			
		

> guys best thing is go for free download manager. it always works. no probs there



i double that..free download manager works gr8 and also allows the user to change the bandwidth used by fdm too.


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 18, 2005)

Thats what I am saying, FDM works gr8 and there are no hassles


----------



## Charley (Aug 18, 2005)

Curious Guest said:
			
		

> Use flashget 1.71 (latest version) as your default download manager with browser integration & download any rapidshare link with a very good speed with resume option (tested)



Only if u have a PREMIUM a/c in rapidshare.....Not a free one


----------



## Curious Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

*img132.imageshack.us/img132/3905/snap17bi.gif

I am not a premium member


----------



## Curious Guest (Aug 18, 2005)

*img148.imageshack.us/img148/2383/snap14bn.gif

Believe me I am not a premium member


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 19, 2005)

i tried dap 7.4 and it doned it


----------



## hyde (Aug 19, 2005)

might be "Curious Guest" tried it durin the Happy Hour at Rapidshare


----------



## Curious Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

Its only Flashget........no other download manager can do it   

But rapidshare is really intelligent. Resume option bacme unavailable    since morning which I was able to get since yesterday late night with Flashget 7.1. But you can still use Flashget 7.1 to download from Rapidshare & Qfiles.   DAP 7.4 WILL NEVER DO.


----------



## shwetanshu (Aug 19, 2005)

may be u were downloading during the premium or happy hours watever they call it


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

Curious Guest said:
			
		

> Its only Flashget........no other download manager can do it
> 
> But rapidshare is really intelligent. Resume option bacme unavailable    since morning which I was able to get since yesterday late night with Flashget 7.1. But you can still use Flashget 7.1 to download from Rapidshare & Qfiles.   DAP 7.4 WILL NEVER DO.


FlashGET 7.1 ?
Whoa ! i have only 1.65...
Digitians .....  
Hey ! tis 1.71 and not 7.1..

Well, it works for me but no downloading resume function...


----------



## Curious Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

Please look at the log of the 1st snap. This will confirm that the time was not in happy hours. And Rapidshare never allows any DMs during happy hours also. Please give a try

Now please read  this Firefox users: ( This is not illegal)

Since no-one likes waiting for downloads at Rapidshare, give this a try. Really simple
to get started. It's a simple self-installing javascript extension for Forefox only. Once installed, clicking on a rapidshare file link, bypasses the main page (free/premium option page) and links straight to the download page with NO waiting time.

Also a whole repository of neat user-scripts that install in a flash are posted on the site. 

Greasemonkey Info:

Newbies

The scripts below require [WWW]Greasemonkey, which is an extension for [WWW]Firefox. The Greasemonkey extension allows users to alter the content and behavior of any website through user scripts which work inside the browser. Many scripts are available for you to install, like the ones below. For an overview of Greasemonkey, check out this [WWW]screencast.

Greasemonkey is a very powerful tool, which allows you to fix website annoyances or add desired functionality missing from a site. Additionally, the scripts can bring content from other sites and resources and embed them into the page you are viewing. For example, you could create a script on that pulls the current Amazon.com price for a book when visiting a competitors site. You can use Greasemonkey to view Amazon's price right beside the competitors within the browser.

Just as musicians remix music to create new works of art, Greasemonkey allows you to remix web sites to create user experiences more valuable to you. Best of all, you can share these remixable snippets with others. Just be sure to remix responsibly -- violating the terms of service on some web applications can get you banned.

You should have some concern about your security. We advise that you inspect scripts before installing them to make sure they meet your desired level of security. For example, an XMLHTTPRequest inside a user script could easily send your personal data to a third party. It is your responsibility to verify the integrity of a script prior to installation.

To get started follow these steps:

*

First you need to install Greasemonkey from [WWW]the Greasemonkey home page, then restart Firefox.
*

To install a script, just right click on the link of a script on

this page and choose Install User Script. Alternatively, you can click through to view the source of the script, and then install using the Tools > "Install User Script" command.
*

Go to the relevant site and enjoy the new experience. For more information on how to use Greasemonkey, visit this introductory [WWW]page.

If you'd like to learn about writing your own user scripts, here is an [WWW]authoring page to get you started. You might also want to look at Platypus, which allows you to create a Greasemonkey script by visually editing a web page. 




Greasemonkey:
*dunck.us/collab/GreaseMonkeyUserScripts#head-dc94ea02c34261dfa883d89cffe576baf60d0eeb

Fast rapidshare (install greasemonkey first):

*dunck.us/collab/GreaseMonkeyUserScriptsSpecific#head-3d2a6fd4c6be024272030c3616358c8fb33f9eda

(Some download links on rapidshare need a right click and "save link as" with fast rapidshare installed)


----------



## Curious Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

@QwertyManiac 





> Use flashget 1.71 (latest version)


 Look at my first post, I made a mistake by mentioning 7.1. 
Please understand I AM NOT JOKING.

WAITING FOR YOUR REVIEWS. 

I PROMISE TRUTH IN EVERY LINE I WROTE


----------



## rajat22 (Aug 19, 2005)

I fully agree with Curious Guest


----------



## Charley (Aug 19, 2005)

I've been using this service for many months and I can assure u with FREE a/s no resume options ....


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

K i have downloaded the atest and have licensed t also, ......
YES it WORKS !!!!!!!!!!
THNX MATE>>>>:!


----------



## rajat22 (Aug 20, 2005)

You can use Flashget to download from qfiles, megauploads in addition to rapidshare


----------



## pankajatre (Aug 21, 2005)

AMITAGARWAL02 said:
			
		

> Curious Guest
> no it is not working  test before u post again this type of things
> 
> i have downloaded flashget on dial up and then installed
> ...



May be because your IP changes everytime. He tested on broadband in which most of the times IP is the same unless machine is turned off or connection is disconnected.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 21, 2005)

Even in Dial-up ip is same all the time... 
Nope, use the latest Flashget 1.71 ...


----------



## thegame_rulez (Aug 28, 2005)

is there any dwd manager which supports resuming of rapidshare links?
free download manager and flashget simply start ..but they cant be resumed..
are there ne other clients which can resume the downloads?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 28, 2005)

You can only download in Flashget but only 1 part not in multiple parts and resume is not supported except in Happy hours. Tested 10 times before posting.


----------



## mako_123 (Aug 29, 2005)

Is there any trick through which we can bypass the maximum download limit of an IP address.


----------



## ATM (Aug 29, 2005)

*Itz possible*

just change ur IP address
if u still get the same messge than change again
Within 3-4 changes u'll get it
Use "*ipconfig*" command


----------

